# Hoplias Malabaricus



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey everyone, Just wanted to post pics of the new Wolf fish I got today!

It ate 2 big feeder goldfish at the store impressively and swiftly, both in one bite before I bought it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks nice n beefy too.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Here are some better pics, enjoy!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the pick up, these are very cool fish.

What type of substrate is that in its tank? Looks like sand mixed with gravel but I'm not sure, looks great though


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Look'n Good


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice wolf fish


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

nice looking wolf fish


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

great looking mala, wolffish is one of the fish I would get again.
the only down side is they are not too active when we are awake.
what size is it and what size tank is it in?
get it off store bought feeders if you can, my old one caught anchor worms from feeders goldfish.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

****** said:


> Congrats on the pick up, these are very cool fish.
> 
> What type of substrate is that in its tank? Looks like sand mixed with gravel but I'm not sure, looks great though


Flourite black sand and Flourite red


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

:great looking mala, wolffish is one of the fish I would get again.
the only down side is they are not too active when we are awake.
what size is it and what size tank is it in?
get it off store bought feeders if you can, my old one caught anchor worms from feeders goldfish.
[/quote]
Just fed it a nice sized peice of tilapia fillet, It went for it and I was going to take a pic of it as it had it in it's mouth but it was already gone when I went back with the camera







Next time I'll take a pic though. The Mala is 12+" measured it when it was on one side of the glass.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

His Majesty said:


> Nice wolf fish


Thanks, Good to finally have another common wolf. My last one jumped out of it's tank and that was years ago. It was also smaller at 5 inches. These guys aren't easy to come by.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Color is looking better I think. Awesome fish!


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

Verry nice wolf. Hope this one workes out better for ya.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks, I'm really happy with the guy.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

any chance of feeding video?


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> any chance of feeding video?


I plan on making one later I have a large molly that I got for a good price in a holding tank. I don't believe in feeding goldfish.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Pics of the wolf after eating some Tilapia. Was going to try to make a vid but it already finished it when I went back downstairs. I'll try again soon.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Pics I took late lastnite after it just ate a piece of Tilapia.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

man you really make me wanna get a wolffish again...maybe I'll see if Alex still have any 2"er left


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> man you really make me wanna get a wolffish again...maybe I'll see if Alex still have any 2"er left


If you mean on aquascapeonline, last time I was on there they said they were sold out of the baby wolf fish at $12 a piece. But I know what you mean, this guy is awesome, didn't take long to get him off goldfish feeders either, Not disappointed in the decision of getting him over another Piranha that's for sure.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

no, I mean AE Aquatics, think they still have few left, just need to find time to actually go there.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

jp80911 said:


> no, I mean AE Aquatics, think they still have few left, just need to find time to actually go there.


Would definitly be worth it







What happened to your last one anyways?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

RuthlessCarnage said:


> no, I mean AE Aquatics, think they still have few left, just need to find time to actually go there.


Would definitly be worth it







What happened to your last one anyways?
[/quote]

my 10" h. microlepis ate my 5-6" h mala, and I needed to down size so I sold it. the night I sold it it jumped 1ft out of a 1/3 filled 6 gallon bucket tried to bite the guy thats buying it. that was one crazy sob i missed it.


----------

